

Ceaser – CSS easing animation tool - dazpaz
http://matthewlein.com/ceaser/

======
joshfarrant
This is possible in Chrome's inspector now too
[https://twitter.com/FarPixel/status/610801266030170112](https://twitter.com/FarPixel/status/610801266030170112)

~~~
joshcrowder
I didn't know this! When was this added?

~~~
pp19dd
The author apparently had a hand in this:
[https://twitter.com/matthewlein/status/576068468526579712](https://twitter.com/matthewlein/status/576068468526579712)

~~~
matthewlein
Hello, author here. I didn't actually have anything to do with it, just
noticed that they included them when I was playing with the feature. Fun
surprise!

~~~
pp19dd
Hello, author! I'd argue that having your prototype imitated is some level of
involvement. =)

------
matthewlein
Hello, author here. Didn't expect to see this on hacker news after so many
years :)

For you hardcore easers, @blurspline made some improved values by scripting
tons of variants. Probably the way I should have done it, but I was in a rush
to get it out before anyone else and never revisited it.
[http://www.lab4games.net/zz85/blog/2014/12/26/better-
cubic-b...](http://www.lab4games.net/zz85/blog/2014/12/26/better-cubic-bezier-
approximations-for-robert-penner-easing-equations/)

------
ThomPete
It is funny how much the evolution of css is reminiscent of the evolution of
Flash back in the day , wonder if it will turn into a fully fledged
programming environment at some point.

~~~
neovive
So true. I was thinking about the other day; how many sites are incorporating
animation, parallax scrolling and other interactive elements that are very
reminiscent of the Flash websites from the late 90's and early 2000's. In some
ways Flash really was ahead of it's time and the runtime was very capable
given the CPU and bandwidth limitations at that time.

------
bennettfeely
It's been on my wishlist for quite some time that browser vendors need to
start implementing expanded cubic-bezier() timing functions, now.

Bouncing, elastic, and spring easings can't be done easily with CSS. These
easings are now increasingly common in apps yet are very tedious to do on
websites.

------
dvh
Hello tearing my old friend...

~~~
hinkley
It's time to deal with you again...

------
tothepixel
I use this thing just about every week. Props to the author!

